# Where to Shoot a Bullfrog



## ohpossum (Jul 26, 2018)

A bit of a dumb question here...

I fish for bullfrogs in my neighborhood retention pond with a cane pole and a hollow-body frog lure. I'm not very good at it yet and have only been at it for a few weeks, but it's nice being at the pond and I've a growing store of frog legs in the freezer.

I'm using an air rifle to dispatch them and prefer to continue using it over knifing them or beating them on a ledge -- I've read the horror stories of them waking up after being whacked, skinned, and dismembered. However, it's taking a couple shots somewhere along the midline between the eyes and the nape to kill them effectively -- one shot seems to stun it, but so far it's taken several to make it dead. 

Is there a particular spot that's guaranteed to kill the froggo in one shot? Because I'd like to find it with as little experimentation as possible and the frogs would really appreciate it, too.


----------



## red neck richie (Jul 26, 2018)

Use a gig. You wont lose as many.


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 26, 2018)

We use to use a cane pole with a bream hook and a small strip of red cloth attached.

After we caught them we would ram a stringer thru the body right behind the head and then weight the stringer down and throw them back in the water to drown. 

At least that is how we did it as kids. As I got older we went to a gig.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2018)

Right behind the ears.


----------



## ohpossum (Jul 26, 2018)

The reason I'm not using a gig is that the pond is super weedy, I don't have waders, and the best approach is along a retention pond that's 6-7 feet above the waterline (also I decided to do this last minute for the 4th of July and a stand of bamboo was far more accessible than tracking down a gig). I would love to try gigging, but I don't think I'm in the best spot for it. If anyone's in comfortable distance to Lawrenceville and wants to take me and my husband out to learn gigging, we'd be game. 

I did try a treble hook with the red cloth, and a rubber worm with a hook in it, but it kept getting stuck in the weeds. I spent more time pulling the trebles out of the cattails than I did fishing. If I can get my technique down to always avoid the weeds, I'd go that way -- it's a lot cheaper to replace a treble than my hollowbody frogs.

Anyway, I bagged two tonight. I'll try shooting them behind the ears. 

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 26, 2018)

It is tough to master with a cane pole but just try to dangle the hook and cloth in front or close to them without it touching the weeds.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 26, 2018)

Right between the eyes. These were gigged. A 1/4" 4 prong gig. And some kicked off.


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 26, 2018)

Good looking frogs, use to gig them from Puzzle Lake many moons ago from a airboat.

Waited till August or September when they were big and fat.


----------



## ohpossum (Jul 26, 2018)

A shot just behind the ears was perfect this time. Going between the eyes tended to leave them twitching still. 

If I find a bigger pond, I'll look into getting a gig! And I'll keep working at it with the treble, too.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 27, 2018)

I used to stalk and shoot them with a BB gun around a pond at the family house in highlands.  Always found that the big ones only dropped if I could get them in the ear from the side.  Back of the head always left them jumping in the water.  1 big boy had several white spots from my BBs that he survived one summer and i kept on trying for him every time I saw him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 28, 2018)

You might want to try a regular bream hook, instead of the treble, might not get hung up as often.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 29, 2018)

My brother and I shot them with a 22 when we were kids.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 30, 2018)

35 Whelen said:


> My brother and I shot them with a 22 when we were kids.


yep...22 short. Frogs in these parts are scarce now days. All the Ga Power lakes arounds here have se walls, making it hard for them to raise.


----------

